# Union Binding Sizes



## twin89

i personally don't have union bindings, but most people on here will tell you to go with the larger binding size when on the border of two sizes.


----------



## GC24

I have a pair of Salomon boots that are either 10.5 or 11, can't remember off the top of my head.
I have Union Contacts size L/Xl and they fit great.
If I were you I would be safe and get the L/XL if you can't see how your boots fit in them at a shop.


----------



## crispynz1

Yeah I agree, go with the L/XL. I am an 11 and got the L/XL Forces. Nice fit.


----------



## ChubbyGuy

Size 10.5 here in a burton shrinkage tech, with L/XL union datas. Cant say how the M/L fits, but I can say the L/XL fits really good. There is a tiny bit of space on either side of the footbed on the binding but it doesnt affect my ride in any way.


----------



## maf05r6

I am pretty sure their sizing charts say 10 and up go with the L/XL. I'm a big foot wearing 14s and they almost don't fit. This year I'm hoping to get a new pair of boots with a smaller profile.


----------



## Guest

Size 10 boots here and have a great fit in the L/XL Union Datas.


----------



## Guest

thanks so much for your help guys.
I really appreciate it.
see you on the mountain


----------



## Guest

Hey all i have a quick question.. a little late but i just bought a pair of Union Cadet bindings (X/XL) and DC Phase 11.5 boot when i put my boot into the binding is it normal for the boot to hang off the binding about 2 inches? the binding i know is big enough for a 11.5 size boot but i was jw..thanks!


----------



## GC24

NMSno said:


> Hey all i have a quick question.. a little late but i just bought a pair of Union Cadet bindings (X/XL) and DC Phase 11.5 boot when i put my boot into the binding is it normal for the boot to hang off the binding about 2 inches? the binding i know is big enough for a 11.5 size boot but i was jw..thanks!


yeah thats pretty typical. You can slide the heelcup back a couple notches to help center your boot over your binding.


----------



## snowcruizer713

and also adjust the toe ramp to stick out a little farther so u dont have any toe over hang


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, i just wanna make sure everything is good for when i get back from over seas, being in the Marines has kinda thrown me outta the loop lol..

Also, ive got a wide board i just bought to replace my old Forum and its 26.8 cm wide so i should be good with no toe overhang right? and do all bindings have adjustsments so you can center ur boots over the bindings? ive got the 2009 Union Cadet bindings.. im just trying to make sure everything fits with ease! thanks again guys!!!


----------



## snowcruizer713

u should b good, on everything, u could always move the bidning back a tad but should rlly be necessary


----------



## Jay29

I have Burton Ruler boots 10.5 and I use L/XL in Union.


----------



## BennyC

OK. Where in Union website is their size chart?!?!

Appreciate if someone can link it. I'm a 9.5 Burton ION. 

Thanks.


----------



## hktrdr

BennyC said:


> OK. Where in Union website is their size chart?!?!
> 
> Appreciate if someone can link it. I'm a 9.5 Burton ION.
> 
> Thanks.


Link to the size chart here.

You want the M/L size with your boots.

PS: Nice thread revival.


----------



## mrlee

I have Burton Rampants (2014) size 10.5. Should I go with the M/L or L/XL Union Forces? My boots are imprint 2 if that changes anything. Thanks for any advice!


----------

